# Fishing the Big Buck Moon



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Fishing the Big Buck Moon*







For many that big full moon is very special:



Friday, July 23, 2021, the Florida Fisherman ll will be...



This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women. 

Many families love fishing together:



The family that fishes together stays together:



Due to red tide live pinfish are not available. The boat supplied Threadfin Herring provide an excellent bait:



Many of Hubbard's best Captains were mates for years before earning their 100 ton license. Captain Rich is one of the newest:



Will McClure was the first mate on the Florida Fisherman ll for over ten years. We do not call him Will any more; 

we call him...



The Gag Grouper are running BIG:



Gag season will be open until the end of the year. As the weather cools the Gag fishing will be even better. 

This time of year squalls are usually short-lived but very wet. Some weather-the-storm while others take full advantage of that dry ever so comfortable bunk:



American Red Snapper season is all but over; it has been a good one.

Part of the Big Buck Full Moon ARS catch:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is our Florida. As one season closes, another opens. 

August... Are you man/woman enough for this?





Back at the dock:





Many who like to fish also hunt:



I trailed this BIG Buck for hours in the very cold deep snow covered high mountains of Jackman, Maine, before unleashing the awesome power of my BAR 7mm Mag:



For a Florida native just seeing snow was a thrill never to be forgotten. Harvesting a Maine whitetail deer was, is, a thrill words could never describe. 

As we know all too well every day is a challenge, but we have so much to be thankful for:





credits

Captain Dylan Hubbard

Marco Ciofaio


----------

